# Full suspension 36er?



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

I know Trubikes and DirtySixer have done 36er hardtails with front suspension, but I've yet to come across anyone who's tried to incorporate rear suspension into the mix.

Anyone know of anyone who's tried / built one or would most people consider this just a stop too far on the crazy train?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ozzy stopped by to say hi...


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

I think a very high pivot would be the only way to do it to get the rearward axle path needed to prevent the rear wheel from hitting the seat.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

outside! said:


> I think a very high pivot would be the only way to do it to get the rearward axle path needed to prevent the rear wheel from hitting the seat.


An IRT would also do it. And by extension a SoftRide beam or suspension seatpost.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

outside! said:


> I think a very high pivot would be the only way to do it to get the rearward axle path needed to prevent the rear wheel from hitting the seat.


Steeper steat tube angle and a longer chainstay would also help with that. Though if you lengthen the chainstays on a 36er by much you're going to need binoculars to see the wheel.



DtEW said:


> An IRT would also do it. And by extension a SoftRide beam or suspension seatpost.


Quite a bit of experience with the suspension seatpost route -- my wife's bike currently has a Shockstop post & my hardtail & rigid bikes have Rinsten Spring clones (nice because you can still use them along with a dropper).

They're usually enough for comfort on our local XC-oriented trails, but they have the downside that they don't really offer any advantages in keeping the rear tire tracking on the ground unless you're seated. Presumably the SoftRide beam has the same issue.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Then again, maybe the idea of a traditional suspension frame is all wrong here and the suspension would work better in the wheels on a 36er...
ala the Softwheel:








Technology - Softwheel


SoftWheel's in-wheel suspension technology leads to a more stable & smooth riding experience over all types of terrain




www.softwheel.technology




or Loop Wheels








Loopwheels | Suspension Wheelchair Wheels | Absorb Shock & Vibrations


Loopwheels are suspension wheels for wheelchairs. Our vibration reduction wheels give you a smoother ride, which can reduced fatigue and lead to greater independence.




loopwheels.com


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

A 36er without some suspension would ride pretty firm, mostly due the low quality tires available and the need to run higher pressures.

Flex stays and a small shock/dampener in the seat stays would probably due the trick.

Suspension seats aren’t junk, that’s been done to death, it’s not helpful unless you are seated and it does nothing to improve traction or ride quality.


----------

